# I need help finding stock video game related transfers



## cbinc13 (Mar 12, 2017)

I am totally new to this entire process so i appreciate any help I can get. 

I am in the process of starting a business that is a vintage video arcade and sweet shop in one. I would like to supplement with additional licensed video game related retail novelties and products and I thought it would be great to print t shirts. I have never printed a t shirt in my life. my initial research (all 2 hours of it) seems like plastisol heat press transfers are the way to go. i've been to t shirt shops that have walls of stock designs and the shirts are made right in front of you. I have bought these shirts and seen them hold up rediculously well for a long time. 

Anyway, I am ONLY interested in serving my niche of video game related designs. I figured it would be easy to find them but searching google and these forums for several hours I have found extremely few stock designs that relate to video games in any way. 

my intention was to offer licensed designs with well known characters and brands but i am also willing to look at unlicensed non specific video game related designs. lastly I am not entirely above copyright infringing designs, but i would like to stay away from that if I could for obvious reasons, most notably it isn't scalable if the business becomes successful. 

Please if anyone has seen video game related designs, let me know where to get them. They have to be transfers of some type because i am not interested in stocking thousands of pre printed shirts. If i'm looking up the wrong alley by choosing plastisol please feel free to give me your opinions especially if that will help me find designs that I can't find with the plastisol process

thanks again


----------



## franktheprinter (Oct 5, 2008)

Hi. Your correct in that there are very few transfers out there related to the video game
industry. I feel your best bet would be to get with a graphic designer and have them
come up with some simple designs (stay away from any copyrightable infrigments)
something like maybe: " Video Game Master" or "My wife told me she would leave
me if I didn't stop playing video games... I'm sure going to miss her".... I'd start with simple
one liner stuff as they wont be too expensive and will help you to gage what it is that
your customer wants... in your situation im thinking that's a good niche to try


----------



## sinGN (Oct 12, 2016)

You can get video game related designs on this site theartcareerproject.com


----------



## JazzBlueRT (Feb 22, 2021)

Bioworld has everything you need.





__





Bioworld | Home Page Bioworld


Bioworld Canada




shop.bioworldcanada.com





Sign up for wholesale





__





HOME | Bioworld Merch







www.bioworldmerch.com


----------

